# ONION DANGER



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I was at the vet Tuesday taking Simon's manhood away from him and getting Preston's shots/checkup, and I was talking to the vet about foods for dogs. 

I knew that onions were toxic for dogs, but I didn't realize how bad. He said that they destroy the red blood cells. 

He said that you should never give your dog anything that has been cooked with onion, even a steak that was cooked in a pan with onion, or onion powder. They had a man that kept bringing in his large dog in every few weeks and they couldn't find what was causing his sickness, until the man said that he was giving his dog the buns from whilte castle burgers. 

I know I cook with onions everyday and have given my boys broth from a soup, thinking it was okay. I am glad to now know better. 

Here's a picture of Simon in his oneies.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Paige, "Thank You" for posting this. I knew onions were bad for dogs...but never thought about foods that have been cooked with some onion!!! I've done that.:brick:

I hope Simon is doing okay. He is such a cute thing. I love his color...beautiful.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, thank you for this...I too knew onions were bad, but not even foods that had been touched with onions...I mean If I make something with onions cooked in of with, I never give it to my boys...but if I had onions on burger bun... I might give them a piece of the burger. NOT ANY MORE. 

Simon is adorable!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I didn't realize it was that serious either! I cook with onions almost every day and I'm careful not to drop any of it but didn't know it was quite so toxic! Thanks for the info.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Simon!
We almost lost Oliver from a small piece of onion someone dropped.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
I'm also guilty of giving some foods that were cooked with onion,but now I know to be more careful!!


----------



## NewHavMom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the great info! Very very helpful.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, that's good to know. I don't typically feed my dogs scraps...but occasionally the german shepherds will get something from our plate and I'm sure they haven't gotten something with onion powder! 
He looks so cute in his onesie! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great reminder especially with the holidays and guest coming over! When you have my 3 who will beg for any morsel of food and they always seem to find the person who is most willing to give too!

Get well soon Simon! Turkey day is almost here


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I feel so stupid! I had no idea! Thanks for the warning!

In fact Tuesday night I was cutting an onion & didn't know that I had dropped about a quarter sized piece. Later that evening one of the dogs had vomited profusely and when I picked it up I saw the whole piece of onion in with all of dinner (how can 1/2 a cup of kibble expand that much?). I was glad that it came up but had no idea how toxic it is! Is the damage long term or something they get over after the onion is out of their system? I don't even know which dog it was- all of them seem fine.

I'm so glad I found this forum! I've learned so much!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Speaking of Turkey Day- no dressing for the dogs!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Thank you for the WARNING Paige. I didn't even know that onions were bad for them but then again I try NOT to give or let anyone else give Lilly food. *

*Simon looks cute in his onesie. Great well soon little bugger.*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I knew about the onions but I cook a lot with onion powder. I always put it in my mashed potatoes and often give them a little of the leftovers (very little, since I love mashed potatoes). Thank goodness we've never had an issue but it's good to know.

Simon does look cute. I can't believe how much he's grown. Give him a hug for me and the boys.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am really careful when I chop my onions...because they fly sometimes, and I have to pick them off the floor so Missy won't eat them. Missy eats almost anything from the kitchen she loves people food.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Just found this website about toxins :
www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dtoxin.html


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I usually cut onions almost every day and I always to try and grab anything that might fall on the floor, but I never knew HOW bad they are!! Thanks for the info.
I think for Thanksgiving it is going to be very hard for me to watch my 21 guests (and the number keeps going up!!) so I may make up some kongs for the pups to keep them busy and away from the tables.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Paige, Simon is so handsome, yes even in a onesie! :biggrin1: I'm glad to hear he'll be mending soon. Gentle belly rubs from me! Um..... for Simon that is. :suspicious: ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige,

I knew that onions were bad, but this bad!!! My guys always get home cooked added to their kibble and we use onions and garlic a lot. I might just check their red blood cell count.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paige, I love Simon in his onesie! What a cutie. 

And thanks for posting about onions. I never give Kubrick any human food except cheese and I cook his chicken separately so I think we're okay but it's good to know to tell hubby (yet again!) to be careful when he's in the kitchen!


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

Another thing about onions: when and if you have to feed your dog "baby food" be sure to read the labels on those too. A lot of them have "onion powder" in them!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I heard about onions, too, but I had no idea how toxic they were or that you had to avoid something cooked with them. Now I'll double check the floor and warn my kids. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*More info about Onion Toxicity*

Hi all...we've had an onion scare here lately, so I thought I'd add some more specific info to this already existing thread about Onion Toxicity in dogs.

We were dogsitting a friend's dog who got into a bowl of jambalaya (with many pieces of cooked onion) that was accidentally within reach.

I called the vet and she said that in general, a dog has to eat a *lot *of onions for there to be a problem, and some dogs are more affected than others. What is a lot? She said *1.5% of their bodyweight.* So, for a 15-pound dog (=240 ounces), they would need to eat 3.6 ounces of onions.

However, since it wasn't my dog, and I wasn't willing to take any risks at all, she said I could _make him vomit by giving him 1T of hydrogen peroxide_. The proper dose depends on the weight of the dog (he was 15 pounds). I had to use a medicine dropper, since he wasn't too thrilled to drink it, although she said that many dogs like the taste of it and will just drink it up. Then, I put him in an expen in the kitchen, and within 10 minutes, he started vomiting. Everything came up. He vomited 3 times over 30 minutes and then was totally fine. (She had told me if he didn't vomit within 30-40 minutes, to give him another 1T of hydrogen peroxide.)

I just thought I'd share the details in case it happens to anyone here. I hope it doesn't!

***Please read Sally's post a few after this one. She said that Oliver ate a tiny piece of onion and was extremely sick, hospitalized for 2 days. Maybe it is best to be safe and induce vomiting.***


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok I just have to say how adorable Simon is!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, you are a very good dogsitter!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Hi all...we've had an onion scare here lately, so I thought I'd add some more specific info to this already existing thread about Onion Toxicity in dogs.
> 
> We were dogsitting a friend's dog who got into a bowl of jambalaya (with many pieces of cooked onion) that was accidentally within reach.
> 
> ...


Jane you are a good dog sitter!!!! 
Oliver had a tiny piece (size of a little finger nail) and we almost lost him. He was in the hospital for 2 days. They weren't sure he would make it for awhile 
*PLEASE BE CAREFUL WITH ONIONS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. I don't feed Izzy table food but constantly have to remind my DH and son not to. And Thanksgiving, my brother always feeds Izzy table food. Simon is so handsome. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just noticed the original post is over a year old!
Quick thinking Jane. That must have been a very scary situation and you handled it so well. I have to remind my daughter not to leave her packs of Trident around on her floor where the dog could get it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Jane you are a good dog sitter!!!!
> Oliver had a tiny piece (size of a little finger nail) and we almost lost him. He was in the hospital for 2 days. They weren't sure he would make it for awhile
> *PLEASE BE CAREFUL WITH ONIONS!!!!!!!*


Sally, this worries me to hear that. Was it raw or cooked? I don't even know if that makes a difference. Can you share what his symptoms were?

I think it is best to be safe and just induce vomiting then. I'm glad Oliver recovered. That must have been the hardest 2 days  :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It was raw. 
We didn't know he had eaten the piece of onion but saw his urine was blood red. Ran him to the Vet. I found about Oliver getting a piece of onion from my brother when I called from the Vet's office to see if my brother had a clue what happened to Oliver (on his watch).My brother didn't know onions were a no-no for dogs. 
This all happened with in 2 hours of eating it


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Sally. I think it is helpful to know what to look for. The vet also mentioned lethargy as a symptom. I always have hydrogen peroxide on hand now.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My yard dog gets all the scraps along with his Purina One Lamb and Rice. He and the previous one that lived to a ripe old age just ate around the onions. They always left them. Never any problems. Go figure. Rosie doesn't get any scraps--just dog food--no matter how much she begs.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

I've had dogs most of my life (Havanese only recently) and I never knew about any of these toxic things except chocolate. Our dogs have always gotten some bits of people food and we've never had a problem. Jackson, our Britany Spanie/English Setter mix, lived to be 15 1/2 and he ate all kinds of people food! I wonder if it's just that some dogs are more sensitive??


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am very careful what the kids get-since Frannie is on home cooked meals now it's more important to watch just what goes into her bowl. I have some great rice mixture but can't use it because of the onions. I also watch the salt-infact I give them no salt vegs-

I just had to call the vet-Frannie is getting diarrhea after each meal. I am at lost as to what to do now or feed her.

Pat(humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Why would anyone feed onions to a dog anyhow? Seems like an odd choice? ummmm??

Fine, if its mixed in with some sort of meat, then fine... but just raw onion on its own?? 

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

princessp said:


> I've had dogs most of my life (Havanese only recently) and I never knew about any of these toxic things except chocolate. Our dogs have always gotten some bits of people food and we've never had a problem. Jackson, our Britany Spanie/English Setter mix, lived to be 15 1/2 and he ate all kinds of people food! I wonder if it's just that some dogs are more sensitive??


I'm glad you dogs never had reaction to people food.
I think Oliver's reaction was quicker and stronger because he has always had a sensitive stomach.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

mintchip said:


> I'm glad you dogs never had reaction to people food.
> I think Oliver's reaction was quicker and stronger because he has always had a sensitive stomach.


Yes, I guess we are lucky. Jackson did, in fact, have a sensitive stomach to some extent. When we lived in our old house, the neighbor lady just loved him, and when he was outside, he would bark to let her know he was out. She was always bringing over plates of leftovers for him and he would scarf them down. Many times he would throw up, so we finally asked her not to feed him. We always thought it was due to the fact that he ate too much people food too fast, but after reading some of these posts, maybe it was more what was in it. He did OK with an occasional bite. Our Havs and Molly just get little bites of people food and they seem to be fine with that and they aren't picky eaters at all, just master beggars! :doh:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, the onion wait is on at our house right now. Good ole Gabby girl just ate some salsa. What dog would eat salsa??? I called the vet and she said it would have to be a lot more onion that Gabby ate and not all dogs are real sensitive to onion. So now we wait. We need to look for palor, listlessness, etc. I sure hope Gabby is not one of the real sensitive ones!
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Stay healthy Gabby!*


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope she's just fine!
I'm sure she will be.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sally, I keep thinking about your experience...........
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree that some dogs can easily get away with eating just about anything, and not have any issues. We do have to be careful though. 

It's like when our parents/grandparents never used seat belts in the car. They say, "Well, we never used those and no one ever got hurt or died!" Well no ..... but it's still a huge risk not to do it! I mean, who wants to take the chance?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Sally, I keep thinking about your experience...........
> Carole


:grouphug:I pray she will be OK! Oliver is OK and Gabby will be too! You caught it quickly--I didn't :grouphug:
Oliver always had a sensitive tummy and he had just onion nothing else inside to coat his tummy.


----------

